# بناء على طلب الاخ فواز العنسي ، برنامج Visum 11.5



## م.قيس (4 نوفمبر 2012)

بناء على طلب الاخ فواز العنسي
برنامج تخطيط النقل

Visum 11.5








 

معلومات عن مهام البرنامج
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A8%...82%D9%84_VISUM
​*
VISUM is a comprehensive, flexible software system for transportation planning, travel demand modeling and network data management. VISUM is used on all continents for metropolitan, regional, statewide and national planning applications. Designed for multimodal analysis, VISUM integrates all relevant modes of transportation (i.e., car, car passenger, truck, bus, train, pedestrians and bicyclists) into one consistent network model. VISUM provides a variety of assignment procedures and 4-stage modelling components which include trip-end based as well as activity based approaches. 


Instalation. 
1. Run Setup.exe 
2. select language [English] 
3. when asked " please insert a license information file " Click OK. 
4. select " VISUM1150_UNI_ENG_2012_09_30_Init.zip" then click Open. 
5. enjoy! 
http://www.ptvamerica.com/software/ptv-vision/visum
/ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qp8b7ic1ieai2d8
[url]http://www.mediafire.com/?avby0sny1z1t7gz
http://www.mediafire.com/?r33do9pa9sbsq5w
http://www.mediafire.com/?dyb65rjx6xq7xdn
http://www.mediafire.com/?d5kg556tnd0lf5b
http://www.mediafire.com/?xbrr33ya5hnncfq
http://www.mediafire.com/?5gcbt6ytwqfi1s8[/URL] 

*************************************************

برنامج النمذجة المرورية
Vissim 5.30

VISSIM - Multi-Modal Traffic Flow Modeling 
STUDENT VERSION









 




​*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtYb...layer_embedded

معلومات عن مهام البرنامج
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A8%...A%D8%A9_VISSIM

*  Realistic traffic flow modeling 

VISSIM is the leading microscopic simulation program for multi-modal traffic flow modeling. With its unique high level of detail it accurately simulates urban and highway traffic, including cyclists and motorized vehicles. 

 Find solutions and present them convincingly 

VISSIM is the ideal tool for transportation professionals who want to simulate different traffic scenarios before starting implementation. It thus allows them to find a solution which takes traffic and transportation quality, safety and cost into consideration. As VISSIM combines traffic engineering expertise and state-of-the-art presentation options, even 3D animations, it is not only used by transportation professionals. More and more decision makers and local authorities are choosing VISSIM to convincingly show how effective a projected measure might be, regardless of whether a new road is going to be constructed or a new tram line is being planned. VISSIM therefore offers the unique opportunity to integrate citizens into the decision-making process. 

 
Installation 
1. Run Setup.exe 
2. select language and click OK. 
3. select license file from existing folder and click Open. 
4. click next & select full installation. 
5. you have done! Happy 

 Requirements 

VISSIM 5.30 is supported on Microsoft Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7. The 32 bit edition of VISSIM runs both on 32 bit and 64 bit Windows. The 64 bit edition of VISSIM runs only on 64 bit Windows. 
-------- The user must have administrator privileges when installing VISSIM. If you are unsure of your user level, check the User Accounts under Control Panel or contact your administrator. 
-------- The minimum screen resolution to run VISSIM is 1280 x 800, the recommended screen resolution is 1600 x 1200 or 1920 x 1080. 
 
http://www.ptvag.com/software/transp...utions/vissim/ 

http://www.shragle.com/files/776b2ad...-30-09_UNI.zip 
http://file2web.com/422VISSIM_5-30-09_UNI.zip 
 It is Student Version, some limitations, see below


منقول
المهندس قيس
*​


----------



## usamael2000 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا

لينكات vissim غير متاحة

اذا امكن توفير لينكات جديدة يبقى جزاك الله خيرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ROUDS (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
وتم تجربة اللينكات وهى تعمل دون مشاكل


----------



## usamael2000 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا

نعم لينكات Visum تعمل بدون مشاكل

و لكن

لينكات Vissim لا تعمل 

اذا قمت بتحميل Vissim فيبقى جزاك الله خيرا لو تعيد تحميلها حتى نستطيع تحميلها


----------



## فواز العنسي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي قيس بس في مشكله في الروابط لم استطع تنزيلها لو تتكرم تعيد الروابط او المهندسين الذين نزلوا البرنامج يعيدوا التحمل 
والله يكتب الاجر والدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## م.قيس (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط شغالة اخواني ولكن منشان ما تغلبكم جربوا هدول

للنسخة 11.5
 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qp8b7ic1ieai2d8 
http://www.mediafire.com/?avby0sny1z1t7gz
http://www.mediafire.com/?r33do9pa9sbsq5w 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dyb65rjx6xq7xdn 
http://www.mediafire.com/?d5kg556tnd0lf5b 
http://www.mediafire.com/?xbrr33ya5hnncfq 

http://www.mediafire.com/?5gcbt6ytwqfi1s8  




المهندس قيس


----------



## usamael2000 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خيرا

نعم لينكات Visum تعمل بدون مشاكل

و لكن

لينكات Vissim لا تعمل 


Visum دا برنامج مختلف عن Vissim

Visum is a transportation palnning model, but
Vissim is a MicroScopic simulation model

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فواز العنسي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

نزل عندي بهذا الاسم VISUM 11(1).z03 لم استطع فتحه باي برنامج ضغط


----------



## م.قيس (7 نوفمبر 2012)

أول شي عدل الاسم الها كلها يكون نفس الاسم والكاونتر في الامتداد بمعنى عدّل الاسم الى m.z05 m.z04 m.z03 m.z02 وهكذا ، تاني شي برنامج الضغط الخاص فيها هو winzip الجديد

دعواتكم لابي بالشفاء العاجل وشكرا
المهندس قيس


----------



## تامر. (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً م.قيس على الروابط** .*


*بخصوص البرنامج الأول** : Visum 11.5 *

*فقد عملت لدي ستّة روابط ، ولكن الرابط السابع والأخير لم يعمل ** !*

*"http://www.mediafire.com/?5gcbt6ytwqfi1s8"​​* 


*بخصوص البرنامج الثاني **:**Vissim 5.30*
*أيضاً الروابط لم تعمل لديّ ، ولكنّي عثرت على روابط أخرى صالحة في موقع آخر *
*وقد جربّتها بالفعل ، وتم تنصيب البرنامج بنجاح .
*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4gs1vxpe7oecfi6
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?uk361rk7x0rqafm 
**http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ombvbtpqht8kd1e**
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5o1wabr3s1kwrto*

*أكرر شكري للزميل الفاضل م.قيس .
ونسأل الله أن يشفي والدك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .
*
:84:



​


----------



## Eng kousay (8 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم شافي والدي المهندس قيس


----------



## yousefrajb (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يشفي والدك يا مهندس قيس


----------



## فواز العنسي (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يشفيه ويعافيه وانشاء الله طهور


----------



## فواز العنسي (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط غير شغاله مهندس تامر لو تتكرم تنزلها تاني


----------



## engshoubra (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط الاخير في برنامج visium لا يعمل


----------



## usamael2000 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى والدك شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## usamael2000 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بالنسبة ل VISUM

المفروض تحمل الملفات
VISUM 11.z01
VISUM 11.z02
VISUM 11.z03
VISUM 11.z04
VISUM 11.z05
VISUM 11.z06

و كمان 
VISUM 11.zip
و حجمه حوالى 1.95 ميجابايت

و عشان تفك الضغط عن الملفات السبعة
كل اللى تعمله انك

تستخدم برنامج Winrar أو Winzip

و تفك ضغط اخر ملف فقط اللى هو
VISUM 11.zip

و بعد كده هينتج فولدر VISUM 11

​


----------



## تامر. (10 نوفمبر 2012)

فواز العنسي قال:


> الروابط غير شغاله مهندس تامر لو تتكرم تنزلها تاني


مهندسنا الفاضل تحيّة لحضرتك .
تم اعادة الرفع ، جرّب هذه الروابط :

*Vissim 5.30
*
PTV Vision VISSIM 5.30.part1.rar
PTV Vision VISSIM 5.30.part2.rar
PTV Vision VISSIM 5.30.part3.rar
PTV Vision VISSIM 5.30.part4.rar​


----------



## bobyh4003 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

تامر. قال:


> مهندسنا الفاضل تحيّة لحضرتك .
> تم اعادة الرفع ، جرّب هذه الروابط :
> 
> *Vissim 5.30
> ...



هل من الممكن رفع الملفت على سيرفر اخر لانه تم ايقافها لتجوزحد الرفع المسموح به و شكرا مسبقا
Split Archive Blocked

The file you attempted to download is an archive that is part of a set of archives. MediaFire does not support unlimited downloads of split archives and the limit for this file has been reached. MediaFire understands the need for users to transfer very large or split archives, up to 10GB per file, and we offer this service starting at $1.50 per month.

We have informed the owner that sharing of this file has been limited and how they can resolve this issue.

Still have questions or do you think we've made an mistake? Check our knowledge base for more information or contact us about it.


----------



## مسافر العرب (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااا لك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yousefrajb (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجاء اعادة رفع البرنامج على الفور شير


----------



## تامر. (18 نوفمبر 2012)

bobyh4003 قال:


> هل من الممكن رفع الملفت على سيرفر اخر لانه تم ايقافها لتجوزحد الرفع المسموح به و شكرا مسبقا
> Split Archive Blocked
> 
> The file you attempted to download is an archive that is part of a set of archives. MediaFire does not support unlimited downloads of split archives and the limit for this file has been reached. MediaFire understands the need for users to transfer very large or split archives, up to 10GB per file, and we offer this service starting at $1.50 per month.
> ...


تم اعادة الرفع مرة أخرى .
آمل أن تعمل الروابط هذه المرّة .

PTV Vision VISSIM 5.30.part1.rar

PTV Vision VISSIM 5.30.part2.rar

PTV Vision VISSIM 5.30.part3.rar

PTV Vision VISSIM 5.30.part4.rar​


----------



## تامر. (18 نوفمبر 2012)

لعل أحد الزملاء الكرام يطمئنا على صحة والد المهندس قيس .​


----------



## bobyh4003 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

تامر. قال:


> تم اعادة الرفع مرة أخرى .
> آمل أن تعمل الروابط هذه المرّة .
> 
> PTV Vision VISSIM 5.30.part1.rar
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لك اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## فيصل بوزي (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لقد نزلت البرنامج ولكن اللايسنس انتهت صلاحيته فهل يمكن تأمين لايسنس جديد ودائم


----------



## تامر. (19 نوفمبر 2012)

فيصل بوزي قال:


> شكرا لقد نزلت البرنامج ولكن اللايسنس انتهت صلاحيته فهل يمكن تأمين لايسنس جديد ودائم



إذا كنت تقصد برنامج visum 11.5 ، فهذا ما حدث معي أيضاً وبالفعل الصلاحية منتهية !
أما برنامج vissim 5.30 فيعمل بشكل سليم كنسخة تعليمية .​


----------



## yousefrajb (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بهذا العلم (اذا امكن ان ترفع للبرنامج ملفات تعليمية حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع )


----------



## فيصل بوزي (21 نوفمبر 2012)

يا اخوان ممكن تأمين **** أو لايسنس جديد لبرنامج visum 11.5


----------



## مصر ام الدنيا (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبرجاء رفع الرابط الاخيرمن visum 11.5 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م ماجا (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وارجو رفع الرابط الاخيرمن visum 11.5


----------



## تامر. (19 مارس 2013)

محاضرات تدريبية (فيديو) باللغة الانجليزية لشرح Vissim :
Brian Hassett - YouTube


----------



## تامر. (19 مارس 2013)

محاضرات تدريبية (فيديو) باللغة الانجليزية لشرح Visum :
​​yatayataurparivahan's channel - YouTube


----------



## تامر. (6 أبريل 2013)

فيصل بوزي قال:


> شكرا لقد نزلت البرنامج ولكن اللايسنس انتهت صلاحيته فهل يمكن تأمين لايسنس جديد ودائم





فيصل بوزي قال:


> يا اخوان ممكن تأمين **** أو لايسنس جديد لبرنامج visum 11.5





مصر ام الدنيا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبرجاء رفع الرابط الاخيرمن visum 11.5 ولكم جزيل الشكر





م ماجا قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وارجو رفع الرابط الاخيرمن visum 11.5




من الرابط التالي تستطيع تحميل نسخة تجريبية من برامج PTV تعمل لمدة 30 يوم ، ومن موقع الشركة مباشرة .
VISUM Service Pack Download Area


----------

